# Amd Fx 8320 Overheating and shutdown



## Aditya Hegde (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello,
       My CPU is shutting itself down after playing 10 minutes of COD Ghost. I've checked the temps and it is going up to 80C. 
   I am using stock cpu cooler. I think the problem is with the thermal paste . Here is the image of temp 
 and processor and heatsink   . Could you please confirm if the problem is with the thermal paste, if yes which one should i use. Or will I have to change the cooler itself . 
                                                                                Thank you in advance


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 14, 2014)

temps are high.probably a thermal paste issue. however, it would be better if you buy a good cpu cooler. you can overclock your cpu too.


----------



## Aditya Hegde (Jun 14, 2014)

Thank you for the reply,  Have u checked the image i attached. If i apply a gud thermal paste will it solve the problem for now? Any suggestions for the thermal paste?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 14, 2014)

you can go for artic silver 5 or deepcool z5. stock coolers are enough for amd cpus. your problem may be solved by applying a good thermal paste(apply only a  pea size paste), i think. you have to clean the old paste first.


----------



## icebags (Jun 14, 2014)

that thermal paste layer appears to be too thick, and there seems to be air bubbles were trapped inside. who installed it ?

try installing the heatsink again with peanut drop method (watch youtube vids carefully before doing) with toothpaste/local thermal paste as thermal paste. and dont forget to tighten the cooler nicely on the proccy.

make sure thermal shutdown feature is enabled in bios (dont remember if mobos come with this as option, its normally there anyways - just make sure) before u do all those above. now start the comp and che the temp, try increasing load slight by slight - run music, video, if they are good, use prime @50% load. 

everything should be ok, now just make the setup permanent with artic silver 5. don't use comp with toothpaste for more than 1 hr of testing.

and dont forget to use isopropyl alcohol to clean up thermal contact surfaces everytime u apply thermal paste. also, tighten the heatsink screws nicely each time.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 15, 2014)

Your cpu cannot digest your wallpaper. Its getting angry at the horrible acting skills of stewart 

Btw, get a proper cpu cooler asap. That stock heatsink won't cut it. Get a cooler master hyper 212x. And for paste you can either buy arctic silver 5 or cooler master thermal fusion 400.


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't there's any need to buy TiM separately if Op is going to get 3rd party cpu cooler like 212x. 212x comes with decent quality TiM.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 18, 2014)

The paste layer is too thick in the image. Apply only a small amount and spread it smoothly.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 18, 2014)

Okay so I am having an issue somewhat related. I just bought the 8320 and it is almost impossible to remove the stock heatsink bracket. :O It is so damn tight. And I need to take it off to install the cooler master hyper 212x. 
@OP Is it the same in your motherboard too? The screws of the stock heatsink bracket I mean.


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2014)

Use a little force but be gentle with the screws .. they should come off easily.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 21, 2014)

[MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]

Yeah I installed cooler successfully.  Idle temps are now 17~20.
prime95 for 3 hours gives 52~53 max(core) and 68(socket).
But playing battlefield 4 takes it up to 59(core). Once it hit 65(core). @_@
I guess the excess heat is because of the heat being generated by the graphics card. Trying to figure out a way to solve this issue. 
Will it help if I add a couple of fans?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 21, 2014)

^^ spend little more to get a good cpu cooler like hyper 212X. you can overclock your cpu too.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 21, 2014)

[MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION] I already have a hyuper 212x. Thats what I meant when I said I successfully installed the cooler.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Jripper said:


> [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION] I already have a hyuper 212x. Thats what I meant when I said I successfully installed the cooler.



my bad.


----------

